# Crazy for the Slingshot League



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Just having some fun acting stupid.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

You do scrapbooking too?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Whoop, there it is! It's a thrill to think i own a Hays design,cast by Hogans castings. Like I said, "it's on!" (insert crazy look here). Bravo by the way, to NaturalFork and the league for a new fresh target idea.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

SLINGSHOTLEAGUE.COM​








​
ITS ON !!!​


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

the idea of using a stamp pad as a way to make the circles, never occured to me . a simple method .


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Great vid!
Can't wait to see the shooting


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I was hoping I wasn't the only one who liked my "crazy" video.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

You are the man.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Fabricated a center stamp. Who's crazy now?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> Fabricated a center stamp. Who's crazy now?


Is this, like, a trick question...


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

The center stamp is actually a great idea.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

areola targets ? ? ? ...............










WINNING !​


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I just laughed like Ernie on Sesame street.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I wanna lick em


----------

